# Funny Joke



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 18, 2016)

Someone went to heaven and asked God, why did you say the end would be marked by trumpets. God said, I did not say trumpets, I said Trump/Pence. LOL, funny even though I voted for Trump


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 19, 2016)

Cute.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 21, 2016)

Judging by the reaction to the left, we are definitely in the apocalypse.  

I ain't no Trump fan, at all, but I am having so much fun watching how intolerant the tolerant people can be.  Exposed hypocrisy is always a good time.


----------

